# Chiropractors?? merged



## BostonBull (Apr 15, 2007)

*Chiropractors...Opinion, Tales?*

I am thinking of going to a Chiropractor. My back, and neck are always sore! And my right hip clicks/pops/hurts every step I take and is getting worse by the week.

So.........whats everyones opinion?


----------



## BostonBull (Apr 15, 2007)

I am thinking of going to a Chiropractor. My back, and neck are always sore! And my right hip clicks/pops/hurts every step I take and is getting worse by the week.

So.........whats everyones opinion?


----------



## zopi (Apr 15, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> I am thinking of going to a Chiropractor. My back, and neck are always sore! And my right hip clicks/pops/hurts every step I take and is getting worse by the week.
> 
> So.........whats everyones opinion?



I have been seeing chiropractors on and off for years...they have helped me tremendously, I do not have an organic injury, it just comes out of place...they can put you back in and maybe give you some stretching/excercise to do to 
help it stay put..


----------



## talon1189 (Apr 15, 2007)

I would go see one...........I have had good luck with them in the past with my sore back


----------



## beowulf343 (Apr 15, 2007)

Personally, can't say enough good about chiropractors. My biggest problem is right between the shoulders, especially when i do something dumb with a polesaw. Have gone to their office barely able to walk and have left 45 minutes later feeling like a new man. And i'll usually feel good until i do something stupid again. 

Give it a try man.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 15, 2007)

Chiropractors have been a godsend to me. I have found that it is not the climbing that gets me it is humping the wood afterwards!!!


----------



## talon1189 (Apr 15, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Chiropractors have been a godsend to me. I have found that it is not the climbing that gets me it is humping the wood afterwards!!!


Yup........ya can't be bending over cutting up "rotten tree limbs" when yer damn back is too sore now can ya?


----------



## BostonBull (Apr 15, 2007)

Is this something I can go and do until I feel better or is it something that, once I go, I am stuck going regularly for the rest of my life?


----------



## Jumper (Apr 15, 2007)

I never have been to one, however many people I knew over the years swear by them.....


Have you exhausted other potential forms of therapy, eg a good physio or accupuncture. I would try these first, a competant physio will manipulate your joints but not "crack" them like a chiro. As far as accupuncture goes, maybe not for everyone but when I suffered a compression fracture in my discs I got a good deal of relief from being "needled" in conjunction with physio.

It is my personal opinion that a far percentage of chiros are indeed quacks who are more interested in keeping you returning for more and more expensive treatment, which may not be needed, or could be solved with less "invasive" or permanent treatment. Very few people I know who went to chiros were ever "cured" of their malady, and kept returning and returning and returning and.......Lots of $$$$ especially if your Health Care caps the amount per year or it comes out of your pocket, either because the treatment is not recognized as such, or you spent your wad for the year on your plan.

My 2 cents.


----------



## talon1189 (Apr 15, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> Is this something I can go and do until I feel better or is it something that, once I go, I am stuck going regularly for the rest of my life?


 I used to go more often (1 time a week) when I was younger.........since I gave up my bed and now sleep on my couch......I have not been to see one in 2 years :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 15, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Chiropractors have been a godsend to me. I have found that it is not the climbing that gets me it is humping the wood afterwards!!!





talon1189 said:


> Yup........ya can't be bending over cutting up "rotten tree limbs" when yer damn back is too sore now can ya?





You know it!!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## stihlaficionado (Apr 15, 2007)

*buyer beware*

Boston: The most important thing to remember is that chiro's are not MD's.
I know a handful of folks that currently visit them and I myself went about
15 years ago. I went in the office feeling great and came out(with the free xrays) with a back adjustment schedule that would have had me in his office
twice a week for the rest of my life . Of course, I had great health insurance back then... 

The group that claims to "cure cancer, disease, etc." ...keep away from them.
If you're close to an urban area I'd pay a visit to a licensed message therapist. 

mark


----------



## begleytree (Apr 15, 2007)

well, overall. my story is a tad different.

I went in with a pinched nerve in L4/5?. could barely walk and left actually able to move. went back 3X a week for the regular pop and crack, cut down to 2X a week, then once a week. I was at the point I could do everything I used to do but always had the pain and tenderness. on the first visit the quackpractor assured me I would be good as new, then after 5 weeks of visits, I told him I still hurt everyday, all day although I could move. he looked at me crazy and said I would never be right and would always have pain. so I paid him and never went back. during the next few weeks my pain went away and I am now whole. it is my opinion that had I kept going to the visits, I would still be in pain today, and my back weak. 
imo, they help, but don't know when to quit. they need the money like everyone else. when, imo, you get to the point that the visits do no more good or harm, its time to stop going. constantly wrenching the muscles, tendons and ligaments in your spine can end up with them stretched enough that you will always have a disc trying to slide around and pinch a nerve.

and every one I know who ever went to one had a curvature of the spine. lol, my back is perfect (navy docs) and this guy, (you guessed it) said my spine is curved, showed me the x-ray from when I walked in the door. yup, curved, probably because I could barely sit or stand. they always tell you you should be in traction, but they can fix it without all that. common hook they all use, imo. 

in summation: they can help, and after they stop helping, they can hurt you. don't trust their judgement, use your own head.

now for the horror story. My father in law clyde had back pain and went to them too. they cracked him, talked of traction and liked to killed him everytime they did the popping. one day he was at a real MDs house and bent over while working. the doc noticed and looked him over. the next morning at 6am the MD had Clyde in his office and cut his back open and removed a growth (cancer or no, who knows) that was pressing on his spine. this large mass showed up perfectly well on the regular x-rays, and the back-cracker totally ignored it in favor of their brand of 'medicine'. 

so, check with a real MD first, then if you must see a back-cracker, use caution/be very wary. there is only 2 or 3 places in the US that teach, train, and test back-crackers, so they all have the same attitude about it. the odds of finding one that is different from the rest is slim. they're all from the sme school and mold.
-Ralph


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 15, 2007)

It has been many years since I have been to one. As in almost all cases, there are good ones and bad ones. I haven't been to a good one yet. My wife is a PT, so I am cautious. I have a friend who is a chiro, he is over 3 hrs away and it has kept me from giving it a try.


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 15, 2007)

Go to the chiropractor for your back and neck pain. I went for neck pain and I'm cured! Now I only go once every 3-6 months just for a "check-up". He would rather I go in more often, but it's my time and money.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Apr 15, 2007)

I can expand on what Begleytree said in the previous post. When I feel off a truck and had a "close encounter of the hurtful kind" with a loading dock, I developed a "clicking" in my right ankle, even though my feet never hit the ground. My massage therapist said that it could've been a tendon or ligament that was a little out of place, and recommended a chiropractor to go to. She said "you don't want to go to a chiro that will say that you have to come back 3 times a week for several weeks". So I went to this guy that she recommended, and he was very good; he felt around the ankle and twisted and yanked on it and tested the strength of it and found nothing really wrong, maybe a tendon or ligament that was a little out of place and inflamed. He said he'd like to see me one more time in about a week to check me again, so I said okay-worker's comp is paying for it anyway. Well, I went back in a week, and he did the same exact thing to my ankle, and again proclaimed that it was fine; then when I was checking out , he says "we'll see you in a week to make sure that you're okay"! I thought "isn't that what you just did" and I called a few days later and cancelled and told them that there's probably nothing more that he could do for me; plus I didn't want to run up a big worker's comp bill and get the boss sore! So I guess that you have to be wary, but hopefully you can find a good, honest one that CAN help you and not just drain your wallet! Best of luck!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 15, 2007)

begleytree said:


> so, check with a real MD first, then if you must see a back-cracker, use caution/be very wary. there is only 2 or 3 places in the US that teach, train, and test back-crackers, so they all have the same attitude about it. the odds of finding one that is different from the rest is slim. they're all from the sme school and mold.
> -Ralph




Not anymore Ralph. There's a new breed out there. I've been to both kinds, and the newer breed is doing much better at working themselves out of work instead of making sure that they will always have customers!

A recent grad from the Los Angeles College of Chiropractic is likely to be the new breed.


FWIW, I am now recovering from a foot injury last fall. The podiatrist I first saw (a "real M.D.") had me coming every week, and I was NOT getting better. Fired her, found another one. I've seen him twice, I'm much better, and don't expect to see him again. HE doesn't expect to see me, either.

So there are both kinds among the "real" M.D.s, too.


----------



## RedlineIt (Apr 15, 2007)

BostonBull,

Chiropractic care is under extreme scrutiny in Canada in the area of one specific treatment: a procedure called "high neck manipulation". Some deaths, several strokes, too many people left para/quadrapelegic after the application of unadvisable twisting of the head on the spine.

http://www.faact.com/healthadvisory.html

I'd seek out a good sports therapy clinic instead. We spur on our arches, jump on our ankles, stretch our achilles, beat on our knees, treat our hamstrings like they're elastic bands, do major quad and glute work, rest our abs while driving to the next site, we ask our backs to lift to our personal limit, we work our shoulders and elbows to either strength or destuction.

All of that is right down the alley for a decent sports therapist.

About the only thing they are not prepared to handle is the degradation of our hand and finger acuity/comfort due to frequent, extended use of saws.

But that's just my opinion.

If your chiro wants to pull your left arm across your back to pop your shoulder in place, I'd let him.

If he grabs your skull, and wants to twist it, I'd walk away.




RedlineIt


----------



## moss (Apr 15, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> Is this something I can go and do until I feel better or is it something that, once I go, I am stuck going regularly for the rest of my life?



Chiro visits tend to be a regular maintenance sort of thing, long term. I highly recommend going to a physical therapist (after you go to your MD). A good physical therapist is oriented torwards understanding the kinds of movements and tasks you perform at work and can get you on the path to recovery from pain with a customized stretching and strengthening program that you can do on your own without endless chiro office visits. All practitioners are not created equal so get a good referral from your MD or friend that you trust. It makes a huge difference to learn to take care of it yourself and prevent joint injuries from happening.
-moss


----------



## stonykill (Apr 15, 2007)

firm beleiver. I obviously have a good one. If I don't go every few months I get constant headaches. After I go my back doesn't hurt for quite a while, and for me thats a big deal. My back always hurts. I did too many stupid things as a kid. Ask around in your area and find a good one. You'll feel much better.


----------



## treeseer (Apr 15, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Go to the chiropractor for your back and neck pain. I went for neck pain and I'm cured! Now I only go once every 3-6 months just for a "check-up". He would rather I go in more often, but it's my time and money.


Same here. I have permanent partial disability of back and neck and a few other places. MD orthopedists wanted me to medicate and rest. Yeah right. Chiros helped me get back to work with full range of motion. Now I go in for a tuneup a few times a year by an ethical chiro.


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 15, 2007)

treeseer said:


> Same here. I have permanent partial disability of back and neck and a few other places. MD orthopedists wanted me to medicate and rest. Yeah right. Chiros helped me get back to work with full range of motion. Now I go in for a tuneup a few times a year by an ethical chiro.



Just like anything else, your body needs maintenence, right?


----------



## bushinspector (Apr 15, 2007)

The whole thing about the medical business is everyone has a medical practice. What I would like to know is when is everyone going to quit practicing and start the real deal. As an EMT it is amazing what I have seen over the years by doctors "helping" out the sick and injured. I'm thinking about the next time I'm in a jam a Veterinarian may be my choice!!!! After all it seems that me and the pooch are in the same house anyway!~


----------



## Tree Slayer (Apr 16, 2007)

BostonBull said:


> Is this something I can go and do until I feel better or is it something that, once I go, I am stuck going regularly for the rest of my life?[/QUOTE
> 
> I usually end up going with a stiff neck from either crashing the dirtbike or getting my ass kicked by my 19 year old wreastling, have to see them 2-3 times per week to fix it. Once its fixed they don't see me I don't believe in the regular neck cracks.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 16, 2007)

bushinspector said:


> As an EMT it is amazing what I have seen over the years by doctors "helping" out the sick and injured.




Yep. There are plenty of blithering idiots with M.D. after their names.

Or Ph.D., for that matter.



And don't get me started on the ones that have "Senator" in front!


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Apr 16, 2007)

I may just be time for a new mattress


Oh, by the way Ph d

Pluming heating & drainage


----------



## BostonBull (Apr 16, 2007)

I bought a $4,000 Tempurpdic 6 months ago. That helped IMMENSELY!!! Anyone looking for a new mattress should definitely check them out.

I am going to go to my doc, have him recommend a sports medicine guy to me, and then go from there.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 16, 2007)

RedlineIt said:


> If your chiro wants to pull your left arm across your back to pop your shoulder in place, I'd let him.
> 
> If he grabs your skull, and wants to twist it, I'd walk away.



So you trust a chiro with part of your spinal cord, but not all of it? I find it interesting that some that are opposed to the spinal adjustment will let a surgeon cut around your spinal cord and all the connected nerves.

Here is a link to a discussion of some misperceptions about chiropractic. Whether you choose chiropractic care or not you should be informed.

http://www.chiroweb.net/chiropractic/misperceptions.html


----------



## beowulf343 (Apr 16, 2007)

Holy smokes rahtreelimbs!!!! Please don't tell me that's a picture of your chiropractor!!!


----------



## RedlineIt (Apr 16, 2007)

> So you trust a chiro with part of your spinal cord, but not all of it?



rb in va: Yes. All of the unfortunate DEATHS and permanent injury that are the cause of scrutiny come from a specific treatment called "high neck manipulation". I thought I had been clear about that.

Everyone would do well to remember that 50% of all MD's graduated in the bottom half of their class. 


RedlineIt


----------



## bushinspector (Apr 16, 2007)

AH,just like me in high school. I was a foundation student, I was in the half of the class that made the top half possible. So the question is, does that make me an MD???


----------



## alanarbor (Apr 17, 2007)

I belive Chiropractors are a fantastic addition to regular doctors, some of the best are partnering with massage therapists, and MD's so they can offer you all the solutions your back and body may need.

However, when they say that they can cure/handle everything, then it's time to back off, and find a different chiro.

There are low impact chiropracters that don't crack your back hard, and use much more subtle and low impact techniques.

I try to get an adjustment every month or two.

Chiropracters are great if you have a company safety program, they will usually come in and give you a session on safe lifting, and back injury prevention. I know some will bring a portable table and do adjustments at your site (obviously not for free, but most adjustments are reasonably affordable)


----------



## bama (Apr 17, 2007)

My brother went to a chiropractor after he was rear-ended by a semi. He went for about a year and then the insurance money was gone. He has lived with neck and back pain for 15 years since the accident. Maybe the guy was no good. 

When I was very little, we used to go to a "chiropractor" in Manitoba. His name was Dr. **** and he operated out of a little farm house. I don't remember why I went, but I remember he had some funky looking tools that had metal balls the size of marbles in them. 

In South Dakota, they passed a bill a few years ago that allows chiropractors to give sports physicals. I thought that was going a little far since they are not MD's. 
I totally agree that not all MD's are great. My wife(30 at the time) had a brain tumor that the specialists messed up on. There were numerous, avoidable complications. Thirty five days and $250,000 later(thank God for insurance), she survived and now is doing well.

Personally, I would use a PT if I needed to go. I like learning how to do what I do better and safer so that I don't re-injure myself. I do lower back strengthening excercises whenever I have overdone it and it gets me back to feeling good. I learned them from my wife(old back injury)

I will not criticize anyone for choosing one, however. You must do what makes you feel better.


----------



## bushinspector (Apr 17, 2007)

Great Post,Bama I think you are right on. I think a PT would be an excellent choice. Never thought about it, but a good idea.


----------



## Rickytree (Apr 19, 2007)

i had a sore back and went to this local chiro and he proceeded to kinda jump and then push down to adjust my lower back. this new chiro is very gentle and there is never any hard adjusting. the pressure is always controlled and never hard force.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 19, 2007)

Rickytree said:


> i had a sore back and went to this local chiro and he proceeded to kinda jump and then push down to adjust my lower back. this new chiro is very gentle and there is never any hard adjusting. the pressure is always controlled and never hard force.




That's the "new school" of chiro. Much better results, too.


----------



## gumneck (Apr 19, 2007)

I went to a chiro after back spasms and sciatic pain(also numbness in toes and leg cramps) all due to a pinched nerve and some other medical jargon I couldn't begin to spell correctly. 

Anyways, it was low impact type stuff that she did to me. Electrical stimulation, tied me down and stretched things out, massage, T-bar manipulation.( Didn't mean for that to sound dirty)

This chiro sent me to a back specialist with my xrays just to be sure nothing else going on and he said he was ready to cut my back open when I couldn't stand it no more. Never went for the surgery. I have heard several friends say they have less movement and still have stiff backs. I'm sure there are plenty that surgery helps. I know it will relieve the pain immediately though. 

So, I delt with the pain for awhile and I kept with the chiro for about 3 months and followed her recommendations. Dont sit longer that 15 minutes at a time if can help, stretching every morning and night(spend about five minutes each time if that much) and yoga proves to be very helpful. I was a skeptic at first but believe in it.

Here's something I've been experimenting with for about 7 years now. I sleep on the floor. My wife dont slap me around at night for snoring and I haven't been back to a chiro since the 3 month deal almost 7 years ago. No real problems with it, occasionally if I lift wrong then do something else like putting on some shingles right afterwards it will get soar but have not had spasms. 

I guess its either due to the stretching, sleeping on the floor, or less spousal abuse.


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm going to choose "C": Less spousal abuse.


----------



## bushinspector (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm in the same camp, Spouse. My guess is that when she wakes up in the morning she just walks across his back on the way to the bathroom. Daily "adjustment" if you will. The "hard" adjustment is when he had made her mad the night before.


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 20, 2007)

gumneck said:


> I guess its either due to the stretching, sleeping on the floor, or less spousal abuse.



I have found that when I execise regularly (which involves regular stretching) I have less back problems.

To those that doubt that chiropractic therapy can help you consider this information about the central nervous system.

"The central nervous system (CNS) represents the largest part of the nervous system, including the brain and the spinal cord. Together with the peripheral nervous system, it has a fundamental role in the control of behavior. The CNS is contained within the dorsal cavity, with the brain within the cranial subcavity, and the spinal cord in the spinal cavity."

source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Central_nervous_system

And this information about nerves.

"Nerves are part of the peripheral nervous system. Afferent nerves convey sensory signals to the central nervous system, for example from skin or organs, while efferent nerves conduct stimulatory signals from the central nervous system to the muscles and glands. Afferent and efferent nerves are often arranged together, forming mixed nerves.

Each peripheral nerve is covered externally by a dense sheath of connective tissue, the epineurium. Underlying this is a layer of flat cells forming a complete sleeve, the perineurium. Perineurial septa extend into the nerve and subdivide it into several bundles of fibres. Surrounding each such fibre is the endoneurial sheath. This is a tube which extends, unbroken, from the surface of the spinal cord to the level at which the axon synapses with its mucle fibres or ends in sensory endings. The endoneurial sheath consists of an inner sleeve of material called the glycocalyx and an outer, delicate, meshwork of collagen fibres. Peripheral nerves are richly supploed with blood.

Most nerves connect to the central nervous system through the spinal cord. The twelve cranial nerves, however, connect directly to parts of the brain. Spinal nerves are given letter-number combinations according to the vertebra through which they connect to the spinal column. Cranial nerves are assigned numbers, usually expressed as Roman numerals from I to XII. In addition, most nerves and major branches of nerves have descriptive names. Inside the central nervous system, bundles of axons are termed tracts rather than nerves.

The signals that nerves carry, sometimes called nerve impulses, are also known as action potentials: rapidly (up to 120 m/s) traveling electrical waves, which begin typically in the cell body of a neuron and propagate rapidly down the axon to its tip or "terminus." The signals cross over from the terminus to the adjacent neurotransmitter receptor through a gap called the synapse. The nerve system runs through the spinal chord."

source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nerves


Now imagine one or more of your vertebrae being out of alignment and putting pressure on your nerves. Sort of like resistance in an electrical wire. 

I have been in about 6 vehicle accidents in my life, among other things that can wreak havoc on your spine (like older brothers). In laymens terms I was all jacked up, and the chiropractor straightened me out.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 20, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> I have found that when I execise regularly (which involves regular stretching) I have less back problems.




Yep. And the number one exercise for helping your back? Sit ups.

By strengthening your stomach muscles, you help stablize the spine. Most of us do plenty of bending during an ordinary day, which keeps the back muscles in tone. But the belly?

Think about it.


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 20, 2007)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Yep. And the number one exercise for helping your back? Sit ups.
> 
> By strengthening your stomach muscles, you help stablize the spine. Most of us do plenty of bending during an ordinary day, which keeps the back muscles in tone. But the belly?
> 
> Think about it.



Are you speaking specifically to me since you saw my picture?


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 20, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> Are you speaking specifically to me since you saw my picture?



:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## gumneck (Apr 20, 2007)

Its really more important to focus on your core muscle groups:

Thighs,hams,glutes and abdominals. Your legs and hind-end also provide support for your spine. 






BlueRidgeMark said:


> Yep. And the number one exercise for helping your back? Sit ups.
> 
> By strengthening your stomach muscles, you help stablize the spine. Most of us do plenty of bending during an ordinary day, which keeps the back muscles in tone. But the belly?
> 
> Think about it.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Apr 20, 2007)

Hmmmm. Last I checked, stomach muscles were pretty much the same thing as abdominals, both being imprecise terms covering a general area.

Most of us get much more excercise for the thighs, hams, glutes (and back muscles) every day from ordinary activities than we do for the abdominals. For the average person, the abs are far more out of tone than any other muscle group.

So if you can only do ONE exercise to help the back, situps is the exercise. OR any other good ab exercise.

Of course, the BEST thing is an all around fitness program.


----------



## Cottonwood (Apr 20, 2007)

*Kineaseology*

After my second surgery to my right shoulder failed, I visited a kineaseologist. It worked! I had been to chiropractors over the years with good results, but it seems like they want you to keep coming back. 

After blowing out my 2nd surgery in the gym, I had several doctors recommending a 3rd operation and some were giving me some very depressing opinions about the future function of my arm/shoulder.

I noticed a huge difference after my 1st treatment, and I give them credit for keeping me out of a 3rd surgery. Save some $, and google Kineaseology/ your city, and you will probably find a practitioner of kineaseology in your area. Good luck.


----------



## bushinspector (Apr 21, 2007)

In MHO if we would loose some weight I bet we would feel better and have less pain. I'm just like most Americans, have a little pooch in the front.


----------



## stonykill (Apr 21, 2007)

bushinspector said:


> In MHO if we would loose some weight I bet we would feel better and have less pain. I'm just like most Americans, have a little pooch in the front.



I'm 6 feet tall, 170 lbs, its not weight that makes my back hurt


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 23, 2007)

bushinspector said:


> I'm just like most Americans, have a little pooch in the front.



I have a Saint Bernard in the front.


----------



## CUCV (Apr 23, 2007)

I have had good luck with chiropractic care. Basically 4 vertebrae in my neck had limited to no mobility due to an injury when I was a toddler. My chiro stresses that exercises (chiro exercises) are critital to remedy ones problem. After accute care my chiro basically said my job is done the rest is up to you to do your exercises. Of course he recommends coming in after you jar your back but he doesn't push a maintenance plan.

I have more faith in my chiro than almost any MD I have seen. I crashed my mountain bike a little while back. Went to the MD got some stitches in my chin, a cast for my broken arm and some drugs for my jaw pain. I walked in to get my back checked out by my chiro and he said " looks like you have already been to see the doctors (noticing my stitches and cast) but I am surprised they didn't fix your jaw." After he fixed my dislocated jaw I didn't need the drugs the MD gave me.

BostonBull if you are interested PM me, my Chiro is in Portsmouth, NH.


----------



## diltree (Apr 23, 2007)

Jim.....your way to young to be hitting the chiro, I think you neeed a lighter pole saw!


----------



## rb_in_va (Apr 24, 2007)

diltree said:


> Jim.....your way to young to be hitting the chiro, I think you neeed a lighter pole saw!




My 4 year old has been to the chiropractor a time or two. Maybe he needs a lighter bookbag.


----------



## diltree (Apr 24, 2007)

rb_in_va said:


> My 4 year old has been to the chiropractor a time or two. Maybe he needs a lighter bookbag.



 ....maybe


----------

